# Old Midge toys matchbox toys Tootsie toys Hot Wheels need cash hit me up



## cc6139558 (12 mo ago)

I have acquired a horde of old matchbox toys Tootsie toys Mitch toys and Hot Wheels I need cash hit me up if you are looking for a specific car or tractor or agricultural vehicle


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Got any Corvettes in the mix ? Or are they all farm type vehicles?


----------

